# BindException: Cannot assign requested address



## sven328 (29. Aug 2011)

ich komme nicht mehr weiter.


```
java.net.BindException: Cannot assign requested address: JVM_Bind
        at java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.bind0(Native Method)
        at java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.socketBind(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.bind(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.bind(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.ServerSocket.bind(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.ServerSocket.<init>(Unknown Source)
        at knuddels.Server.listen(Server.java:158)
```

Also ich habe gegoogelt und da sagen alle das liegt an dem Port oder mach hat es 2x mal auf.
An dem Port kann es nicht liegen weil vor paar Sec. ging es doch nocht.
Und 2x offen haben kann auch nicht sein da im Task Manager es nur einmal vorkommt.
Und am Code habe ich auch nichts geändert.


----------



## SlaterB (29. Aug 2011)

> knuddels.Server.listen(Server.java:158)
ist kein sinnvolles Testprogramm, mal abgesehen davon dass der Code fehlt

schreibe eine neue Klasse mit main-Methode und darin nur die Zeile
new ServerSocket(deinPort);
und was so dazugehört, geht das, ja oder nein? vorher evtl. zur Sicherheit Computer neu starten

wenn das Testprogramm geht und dein Programm nicht, dann intensiv vergleichen, evtl. Code posten,
vielleicht wird dort 2x der Server gestartet?


----------



## sven328 (29. Aug 2011)

Eigendlich geht kein server mehr bei mir.
Also egal was ich für ein Java Server Starte da kommt der Error.


```
private void listen(int port) {
        try {
            ServerSocket listener = new ServerSocket(port);
            System.out.println(String.format("Listening on port %s", port));

            while (true) {
                Socket socket = listener.accept();
                new SessionHandler(socket).start();
            }
        } catch (IOException e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
    }

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        int port;
        

        if (args.length > 0) {
            port = Integer.parseInt(args[0]);
        } else {
            port = 2720; // default
        }

        instance.loadConfigs();
        instance.listen(port);
    }
```
Nur hier kommt der Fehler alles davor geht einwandfrei.
Weil davor ladet er was aus der Datenbank.
Und dann wird er Gestartet und dann kommt der Fehler.


----------



## Andi_CH (29. Aug 2011)

Das Programm ist nicht komplier- geschweige denn ausführbar.
So kann dir wohl kaum jemand weiterhelfen.

Nimm den Hinweis von Slater ernst und liefere lauffähigen Code der den Fehler produziert.
Ein KSKB wie das so schön heisst 

Häufig ist es sogar so, dass beim Erstellen des KSKB der Fehler von selbst entdeckt wird ;-)


----------



## sven328 (29. Aug 2011)

okay danke


----------

